# Mantic Stuff for Sale. [UK]



## imm0rtal reaper (Jul 15, 2008)

Hey guys I've got a load of mantic stuff that I'm looking to sell:

Elves
20 Elf Archers (1 command squad, on sprue) £12
10 elf Spearmen (command, on sprue) £6
5 restic palace guard (new) £6

Twilight Kin
Twilight Kin lord on foot (new) £4
Twilight kin lord mounted (new) £6
5 Gargoyles/harpies (new) - £6

Basilean
10 Basilean Sisterhood Panthers (new) - £12
10 Basilean Sisterhood Infantry (new) - £8 
3 angels (new) £6
x4 20 Paladins on foot (new) £12 
10 Mounted Paladins (new) £12

Warpath
5 Forge father stormrage veterans (new) - £6
1 Forge Father Jotuun Cannon (new) - £7
2 Marauder Raptor (new) - £7 each


----------

